# pre-front trout



## sharkchum (Feb 10, 2012)

Stopped at a buddies place on Clear Lake before work and the trout were feeding like crazy. Trowing a Mirrodine XL and getting hits on every cast. Landed 6 between 17" and 20", I even caught a little baby about 10" long the couldn't even get the lure in its mouth. That shows that you cant use to big of a bait. Released all of them because I didn't bring a ice chest. I could see birds working in the middle of the lake, so If someone is off work today it would be a good time to go get um before this front hits.


----------

